

DEFCON: Why Conference Harassment Matters - bkor
https://www.blogher.com/defcon-why-conference-harassment-matters

======
a2tech
I'm a little bothered by articles that paint DefCon in this kind of light. I'm
a regular attendee or DefCon and I have NEVER seen any sort of the behavior as
described in the article. I also noticed that her examples all take place off
site at non-DefCon controlled events. In the last few years of DefCon I've
seen an explosion in the number of women attendees-it was actually very
impressive. In past years its been a few wives and girlfriends, a scattering
of women computer professionals and many vendors/reporters. But this year in
particular the lines were packed with women. It was great to see so many women
come out and enjoy the conference. I'm sure DefCon and male computer
professionals still need to work hard to make sure women feel welcome, but
from my prospective it looks like some great strides have already been made.

------
locopati
This is a nice example of the kind of anti-harassment policy that the Ada
Initiative is encouraging (link found in article but promoting here because
it's worth taking in).

[http://www.blogher.com/frame.php?url=http://2012.brucon.org/...](http://www.blogher.com/frame.php?url=http://2012.brucon.org/index.php/Anti_harassment)

